# Namine's Rescue Recovery



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Hey all

Because I am having such an issue resizing pictures with PhotoBucket today, I have posted a few starter pics of Namine on my blog. I will be posting updates on there and maybe, if I can get photobucket to cooperate, on here. 

http://brushesandquills.blogspot.com/

Follow Namine's progress!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh that poor sweet baby!!  Thank you for being there to love and care for her!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Thanks abbys! I just posted some of the pics of her looking better already from today!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww, she looks so happy in her new home! Yay!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She looks so content in her new igloo! I loved watching the video of her eating; she certainly concentrates while eating! I just adore her!!!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

She is my little princess so far. I have always wanted a girl hedgie, so now that I finally have one, she will be spoiled rotten. Everyone at work is in love with her too, and I am glad they are going to let me keep her there until her second dose of Revolution. Hopefully we will see some progress in the next two weeks.  It is killing me not having her home with me, but it is best this way. If she came home, I would have to keep her close to my boys because of space constraints. Then I would be freaking out that the boys would catch the mites... -_-;


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

She looks much better!

BTW - Your nail polish rocks.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Her face is so sweet! Those pictures of her made me cry. I am so happy she found you, you're truly her angel! Please keep us updated on her progress!


----------



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

She looks so happy!! Aww I love these kind of rescue stories! ;-) once agian congrats!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh man...I literally flinched when I saw the "before" picture of her nails.  I'm SO glad she has you now...she must think she's suddenly gone to heaven! I agree with you - that picture of her with the fleece is my favorite. It must be so much more comfortable and cozy! I can't wait until she realizes her front feet feel better too, and she can walk normally again. Looking forward to more updates on this little princess!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the support. I fully intend to take daily update pictures of her, and post to my forum at least every other day, if not more often! She doesn't mind the iPod in her face at all so taking pictures and videos is easy lol. 

@ Christemo: Thanks so much! I have an Instagram too, same screen name as everything.  I try to post often as my polish changes ever day or two lol


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Bahhh I can't wait to go to work to check on her. Luckily, I have the morning people peek at her to make sure everything is ok. I am a worried mamma, even though I have two here with me. :lol:


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

How is she doing today?


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Ooh poor baby girl, the before picture are heartbreaking. I'm so happy for her that she came to a nice safe new home! She looks so much happier already!! Way to go!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

@ spikemoose: She is doing better and looking happy! I just posted today's update on my blog! With some of my favorite pictures of her yet!!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Ok, so re-reading a lot of the mite threads on here because it always bothers me when people don't do a lot of their reseach... But I need a boost. When I have had Namine out, she hasn't been itchy, atleast that I have (or haven't) seen. 

I am wondering now if she really does have mites? Her previous owners had her on what appered to be corn cob bedding or some kind of wheat kitty litter. I know these are made to pull moisture out of EVERYTHING around them, could she just have incredably dry skin? Would this cause her quills to fall out??? I would love to bring her home, but don't have the space of quarentine her from my boys properly. 

Just throwing it out there... Any advice?

*edit* I also have some clear-ish pictures of her back bald spot(s) and dry/ flakey skin now up on my blog.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hooray for poops!  I'm so happy she's doing well!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Yay!! Look at that poopy wheel!!!! I would keep treating her for mites. Has she had a bath yet? I'm sure you already have covered the oatmeal bath/moisturizing rinse thing. I would be really careful though, I'm sure her poor skin is really tender. 
Penny had no scratching and severe quill loss when I first rescued her. I had her treated, did the baths and olive oil rinses, a little flax seed oil in her food, and got her on a healthy diet. I think that diet actually made the most difference, you should see improvement in a few weeks!
From what I've read stress, unhealthy skin, and poor diet can all be causes for quill loss as well.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Thanks spikemoose! I have already dosed her with Revolution, but I wanted to wait a few days before giving her another oatmeal bath, so I didn't wash off the treatment.  

I may just bite the bullet and switch her over to the Innova, I don't like her on the Iams/Eukanuba mix... 2 real sources of protein, thank you. I have her on the Cat Food, rather than some of the other formulas because she is a little thin. But I have the Weight Control/ Senior Cat mix that Link is on (all Innova) so I may bring some of that, just to change it up and give her some variety... I have Vit E, but I am going to pick up flaxseed oil as well. Use the E for bath rinses and the flaxseed oil for food, but again I was waiting for the diet. I didn't want to change too much, too fast. Even if she is taking to things seeminfly well so far. 

Any and all help is appreciated guys!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think your little girl is an absolute angel and you too for loving her as part of your family. I would talk to Nancy about the quarantine just to be on the safe side.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

@shetland: Thanks, I'll have to get in contacct with her. I know Namine is ok where she is at, but if she were home, she would be in my lap all the time.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I know I have no experience with multiple hedgies or rescuing yet, but whether or not she has mites, I would definitely keep the quarantine going for at least 30 days - with all of her other issues, you want to be as sure as you can that she doesn't have any other issues that just haven't popped up yet that she could pass to your boys. I know it's probably killing you to leave her away from you! But it's safer for all three hedgies in the long run - someone who brought a hedgie home from a breeder didn't quarantine and even a breeder-bought baby got most of her herd sick. So it's always a possibility.

I agree that you should probably keep treating her for mites anyway, just in case. Revolution is safe enough that some people use it for preventative measures (though I don't think I'd go that far), so it wouldn't hurt her and then you'd have all the bases covered. If she's been handling all of the changes so far pretty well, I don't see a problem with starting to switch her food over - just try to keep it over a week or so still, to avoid upsetting her tummy too much.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Awsome, thanks Lilysmommy for the advice. I don't want to push the managers at the store for too long, so I may only be able to keep her there for 2 weeks :roll: ... But atleast she will have had her second dose of revolution by then... And it gives me some time to plan out how to keep her seperate without keeping her somewhere else. 

Thank you everyone for helping us out. This is driving me crazy, but it is totally worth it.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I was thinking another possibility could be a fungus...Do you have a vet you can take her to for a look?
If I was to guess I would say it probably is mites, but who knows.
I am glad she is in good hands now!
Susan H.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Just a super quick update as I am at work. She has blood in her urine as of last night. But thank god for Petco! Animals really do come first here. More later


----------



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

Anymore updates? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Sorry everyone for the silence the past few days. 

So the day after we found blood in her urine, I took her to the vet. My manager was awsome enough to get in contact with some of the Petco Foundation and they actually covered the vet visit costs. About $300. Unfortunately it was discovered that she was suffering from malnutrition which is what likely caused her teeth to fall out and her weight loss. (Two of her remaining 3 teeth fell out at the vet..) The vet also found that she had a major internal infection (causing the bloody urine), though without a full diagnostic they didn't know what exactly it was. Oh, and because of the crappy food, she has diabeties. 

She is already 3 years old and twice daily insulin is going to be really tough on her and my pocket book. Unfortunately it is near impossible to give a hedgie an insulin shot... We decided to put her to sleep. I am going to go in tomorrow and be with her before they put her down. 

It's so stupid how attached I have already gotten to her and all the women at the vet love her too. It kills me to do this, but I think it is the best for her and for me. Send her your prayers and best wishes.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry! Poor, sweet girl. I hope you take comfort in knowing that you're doing the right thing and that you filled her last couple of weeks with love and happiness. Please give her one last tummy rub and eskimo kiss for me.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I will abbys. I have Navi in my lap now, loving on him...he needs a bath though. I have some pics I am going to try and post of Namine. Her first poop boots with me... Do a little memorial for her after work tomorrow. Yeah, I have to go to work after all that. I'm going to be a wreck.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

It is time. There is a special place already waiting for her; a short, pleasant trip and she will be there. She will be able to tell all her new friends about her wonderful Mommy that loved her and cared for her, even if for a short time. I know you will be sad. But try to think of all the good things. You showed this precious little girl all the wonders of life: love, tasty food, cool drink, warm blankets, a soothing bath, cuddles and kisses and hugs. Because of you she will leave this world in peace as she moves on to her new world to start her new life of peace and complete satisfaction. I wish you comfort and strength tomorrow as you send little Namine off on her newest adventure


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh darn, this is so horrible. That poor girl.

You've done so much good for her, you're amazing. And you're doing the right thing for her again, as hard as it is.

It's horrifying how much she suffered from her previous 'care'. Do you know what she was fed? The one positive thing I can think that could come from this adventure is knowing what to warn people about.

I'm really sorry.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

shetland said:


> It is time. There is a special place already waiting for her; a short, pleasant trip and she will be there. She will be able to tell all her new friends about her wonderful Mommy that loved her and cared for her, even if for a short time. I know you will be sad. But try to think of all the good things. You showed this precious little girl all the wonders of life: love, tasty food, cool drink, warm blankets, a soothing bath, cuddles and kisses and hugs. Because of you she will leave this world in peace as she moves on to her new world to start her new life of peace and complete satisfaction. I wish you comfort and strength tomorrow as you send little Namine off on her newest adventure


Shetland, this was beautifully put and said everything I wanted but didn't know how.

Woke up thinking about Namine this morning. I brought Piglet to work with me so I can have something to squish and hug when I cry. Sweetergrrrl, I think you're Namine's angel sent to give her comfort, love her, clean her, and give her toys and noms so that her last thought will be "I know I am loved." She was sent to you so that she would be able pass in peace and not be scared and alone. My thoughts are with you, and eskimo kisses to Nami.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Hazesti, she was on a mix of Iams and Eukanuba cat foods... So mostly filler. I switched her to Innova cat food soaked in water and I was giving her the option of Innova canned food and chicken and sweet potato baby food.


----------

